# Vehicle shakes when turning and accelerating



## Yudoulzhu (Dec 1, 2021)

Murano 2009 SL
I have replaced my front right CV joint 2months ago, and 2 of the spark plug coiling.
Vehicle shakes (or rumbling) when I make big turns and accelerating at the same time, it feels like the 2 rear wheels running at the same speed and the tire slips on the ground by force. It only vibrates when turning and accelerating at the same time, if i only make turns and step of the gas peddle, it won’t vibrates, same if I only accelerates but not turning, it won’t shakes(like on highway running at 80mph it won’t shakes).
i am not sure if the sound (dong dong dong) comes from the differential or the tire! It has 12k mileage and never change differential oil.
Any one knows what is going wrong?

Update: I test it by turn on 4 wheel drive mode, and making sharp turns, I can hear the inside tire slips, I am pretty sure it is the differential.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Could be bad CV joints or cracked/broken motor mounts.


----------



## Yudoulzhu (Dec 1, 2021)

rogoman said:


> Could be bad CV joints or cracked/broken motor mounts.


I don’t think it is the engine mount, because if it is that , it will shakes at high RPM .


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Yudoulzhu said:


> I don’t think it is the engine mount, because if it is that , it will shakes at high RPM .


No, it's the other way around. Bad motor mounts show up with vibration at idle; at steady road running, there is smooth operation.


----------



## dangbachtram (Dec 1, 2021)

As far as I know the differential lock usually makes a terrible loud sound and vibrates too. But if you can, take your car to a repair shop to have it checked. I think changing the CV joint has had any effect on the differential lock


----------



## Yudoulzhu (Dec 1, 2021)

rogoman said:


> No, it's the other way around. Bad motor mounts show up with vibration at idle; at steady road running, there is smooth operation.


Wow , good to know that . It is not vibrating at idle, yesterday I turn of the 4wheel drive mode, and making sharp turns, it even goes worse, one of the rear tire stoped turning, hard to make turns.


dangbachtram said:


> As far as I know the differential lock usually makes a terrible loud sound and vibrates too. But if you can, take your car to a repair shop to have it checked. I think changing the CV joint has had any effect on the differential lock


There is loud noise like rumbling, like you drive into the rumble strips, ONLY when I make turns and accelerating at the same time, either making left or right turn. So if one cv joint breaks, then it will only rumbling when I make turns to that side, unless both side of cv joint are broken, am I right? And I changed my front cv joint before, a broken cv joint sounds like clicking or knocking.
I took it to the shop and they said they start replacing the cheap part(like cv joints) first, and if that didn’t fix it , then do the differential. I don’t like that , I am thinking replace the differential (from junkyard) my self .


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Rumbling that gets worse in a turn is usually a far-gone wheel bearing or CV joint. Either one can cause wheel-wobble if it's very far gone, and either one will do it in both directions if very far gone. You need to lift it up and do some wheel- and axle-shaking.


----------



## Yudoulzhu (Dec 1, 2021)

There is one thing I don’t understand . My vehicle is part time 4 wheel drive , it is 4 wheel drive only when I turn on the AWD mode. If so, the rear wheels should have no power/force, then why will it only clicking/rumbling(or whatever noise) while I stepping on the gas peddle hard, maybe above 2000RMP? Is that saying there is a problem with the differential?

If I let the car coast like circle , there is no noise.


----------



## Yudoulzhu (Dec 1, 2021)

VStar650CL said:


> Rumbling that gets worse in a turn is usually a far-gone wheel bearing or CV joint. Either one can cause wheel-wobble if it's very far gone, and either one will do it in both directions if very far gone. You need to lift it up and do some wheel- and axle-shaking.


When I have time I will check it out, if the cv joint/ bearing is bad, can you tell by the look?


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

There are only 3 kinds of parts that will selectively make noise in a turn, parts that are side-loaded by the turn (like a wheel bearing), parts that change orientation when turning (like a front outer CV), or parts that change speed when turning (like a differential). The rear axles will rotate at different speeds when turning regardless of whether the AWD is engaged, so the problem could be in the diff either way. If you're certain the problem is in the rear and not the front, then the CV's are unlikely because the rear wheels don't steer and the CV angle only changes vertically. That pretty much leaves a bad diff or a bad wheel bearing. If you're unsure whether the problem is front or rear, the front CV's are a different story. Because the angle becomes very severe at wheel lock, that's where they'll almost always make the most noise. See if you get a clatter with the car turning at left or right lock, if so then one or both front CV's are bad.


----------



## Yudoulzhu (Dec 1, 2021)

VStar650CL said:


> There are only 3 kinds of parts that will selectively make noise in a turn, parts that are side-loaded by the turn (like a wheel bearing), parts that change orientation when turning (like a front outer CV), or parts that change speed when turning (like a differential). The rear axles will rotate at different speeds when turning regardless of whether the AWD is engaged, so the problem could be in the diff either way. If you're certain the problem is in the rear and not the front, then the CV's are unlikely because the rear wheels don't steer and the CV angle only changes vertically. That pretty much leaves a bad diff or a bad wheel bearing. If you're unsure whether the problem is front or rear, the front CV's are a different story. Because the angle becomes very severe at wheel lock, that's where they'll almost always make the most noise. See if you get a clatter with the car turning at left or right lock, if so then one or both front CV's are bad.


Thanks Vstar, I am pretty sure the noise come from rear center, that is where the diff is, and if I turn on AWD mode, with sharp turns, it is even worse, I tried it once , feelers like one of the wheel is locked.
Due to the high cost of replacing a new diff, (maybe more than what my vehicle worth) , I am going to do the same thing as Nado, the YouTube link below, take off the drive shaft , CV joint. And maybe replace the diff if I can get a used one from junk yard.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

If the problem is in the diff and not the driveshaft or viscous coupler, taking the driveshaft off by itself won't help, but you might want to do it anyway just to see exactly where the problem is. If it does help, then you pretty much know the issue is in the coupler or the carrier bearing, because the shaft itself will feel little or no other effect from turns. On the other hand, the secondary plates in the coupler feel everything that goes on inside the differential, and a ka-ka carrier bearing can get cocked sideways and bind up in turns or under acceleration. So if taking the shaft off helps, then you know it's one of those things and not the diff, axles or wheel bearings. If taking the shaft off doesn't help, then at least you know you're barking up the wrong tree and you can proceed to pull the axles and/or start inspecting other things.


----------

